# Where Do I Find Small Box Hinges for 3/8 inch stock?



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just tackled a new project, making small boxes as gifts. Found 3 articles in Fine Woodworking over the years that were very helpful on the subject. Made all the necessary jigs for creating miters, and splines for the mitered edges. Then, per the recommendations in the articles, milled all my stock for the sides to 3/8" thickness.
After gluing up the boxes I was ready to begin planning for the hinges.
I was unpleasantly surprised to find the all the normal sources for hinge hardware (Rockler, Woodcraft, Woodworker's Supply) only had 1/2" deep hinges for stock of that thickness.
Can anyone help me find the hinges for 3/8" stock thickness.

Thanks to all in advance for the help.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

These folks have some, too.

www.meiselwoodhobby.com


----------

